# help looking for good shrimp recipe



## huckleberry (Aug 15, 2005)

10 pounds of shrimp any good recipes that ya'll can share.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

recipes at food downunder


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

4,257 shrimp recipes to be exact ,now you have to pick one


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

Big pot,lots of spices,plenty of water,and your favorite peal and eat dipping sauce......


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

easy rec.- get a big pot, put some butter on the bottom,layer of shrimp-sprinkle with Tony's, layer of sliced onions & bellpepper & mushrooms-- repeat the process till the pot is full, simmer & gently stir, the biggest problem people have when they cook shrimp is they OVER cook them, shrimp become tough & hard to peel, the shrimp will release their natural juices & mix with the butter, get some King's Haw. sweet bread & dip up the butter, & remember-FREINDS DON'T LET FREINDS EAT IMPORTED SHRIMP !


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Simple but really good shrimp soup.
Large pot, 1 cup uncooked rice, 1 slice of onion chopped, a couple sticks of celery sliced, one carrot sliced. Add two 46 ounce cans of chicken broth and bring to a boil then simmer 20 minutes to cook rice. Stir occasionally. Then bring the broth back to a boil, dump in two pounds of peeled and deveined shrimp and boil about 3-4 minutes. Then eat. This soup is rich in flavor and extremely simple to make. I guarrantee you will make again if you ever try it. I have never seen anyone that didn't think it was great.


----------



## txslowpoke (Aug 27, 2005)

I use this baste on fish and shrimp on the grill. Two variations but easy to mix. I melt "cant believe its not butter" then mix in lemon juice, black pepper and Cilantro chopped up fine. Then for a cajun flavor/spicy I use Tony C. Creole seasoning mix in butter to your taste.
OR I use montreal Steak seasoning and mix that in the butter to your taste. Shiska bob the shrimp, put them on the cool side of pit and baste them with the butter mix till done. I usually flip them as I think they need to be.
For fish fillets like Talapia and reds on the half it works good too. On the Talapia I dip the fillets in water to wet them then sprinkle either the Tony C on it or the Montreal on it, depending on the baste I am using. Put them on the cool side of pit for about 5 minutes then flip and baste till they fall apart when try to pick the fillet up. I use mesquite wood for the smoke.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If they are big enough to grill, heat up 1/2 stick butter, one clove minced garlic, the juice from one lemon and enough Louisiana Brand Hot Sauce to turn the mixture orange in color. Paint this on the shrimp and grill over an open flame. Keep basting with the sauce, flip and keep basting them until done. Can't tell you how long to cook them because I don't know how big they are.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Shrimp Kabobs

skewers
shrimp
cherry tomatoes
pineapple

baste with Italian Dressing, sprinkle with Tony Chacheres and put them on the grill.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*A bunch of good un's*

Check out this thread http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230726

It's chocked full of great recipes. I ended up cooking 30lbs using 5 different recipes from this thread and they all turned out excellent! Worst part is peeling all those dang skrimps!

Happy eating :biggrin:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

First you need to buy this book it then make the shrimp dianne!

http://www.chefpaul.com/site.php?pageID=347&iteminfo=1&productID=31

http://community.livejournal.com/goonswithspoons/546.html


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Cajun Barbequed Shrimp

Ingredients:

1 lb. jumbo shrimp (shell on), uncooked
1 1/2 sticks unsalted butter (6 oz.)
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 1/2 tsp. minced garlic
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. Worchestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup clam juice
1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper
1/4 cup beer at room temperature
1/2 tsp. dried thyme leaves
1/2 tsp. dried rosemary leaves, crushed
1/8 tsp. dried oregano leaves

Directions:

Combine 1 stick butter, garlic, Worchestershire sauce and seasonings in a large skillet over high heat.
When butter is melted, add shrimp and cook for 2 minutes, shaking pan back and forth.
Add remaining butter and clam juice, cook & shake back and 2 more minutes.
Add beer and shake one more minute.
Remove from heat, serve with rice or French bread.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Procrastinator said:


> Cajun Barbequed Shrimp
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 That one is in the book also,very good the clam juice takes the place of the seafood stock!


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

This takes a little effort but man is it good!

Shrimp and Sausage Stew 

4 pounds peeled, large raw shrimp
3 large onions, cut into 1-inch pieces
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 (15-oz.) cans tomato sauce
3 (14 1/2-oz.) cans diced tomatoes with zesty green chiles
5 celery ribs, cut into 1-inch pieces
3 green bell peppers, seeded and cut into 1-inch strips
6 garlic cloves, chopped and divided
1 (1-lb.) package spicy smoked sausage, sliced
3 cups uncooked jasmine or long-grain rice
6 green onions, chopped
1 cup chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
1/4 cup cornstarch
*Preparation*

1. Butterfly shrimp by making a deep slit down back of each from large end to tail, cutting to but not through inside curve of shrimp. Devein shrimp.
2. Cook onions in hot oil in a large Dutch oven over medium heat, stirring often, 35 to 40 minutes or until golden brown. Add tomato sauce, and cook, stirring occasionally, 25 to 30 minutes or until thickened. Add diced tomatoes with green chiles, celery, bell peppers, and 2 cups water.
3. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat; reduce heat to medium, and simmer 30 minutes or until sauce thickens slightly. Add 3 garlic cloves, and simmer 30 minutes, stirring in 1 to 2 cups of water as needed to maintain a stew-like consistency. Stir in sausage, and simmer 30 minutes, stirring in 1 to 2 cups water as needed. Skim grease from surface as needed.
4. Meanwhile, prepare rice according to package directions.
5. Stir green onions, parsley, Cajun seasoning, and remaining 3 garlic cloves into sausage mixture. Simmer 10 minutes. Add shrimp, and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.
6. Stir together 1/4 cup cornstarch and 1/2 cup water. Stir into shrimp-and-sausage mixture, stirring just until mixture is thick and glossy. Serve with hot cooked rice.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Aug 30, 2009)

Go to grocery store, in spice isle get a yellow can of McCormick's "Old Bay" follow the directions on the can. I add more than they specify. Then when done cooking ( Do not over cook makes them rubbery) I sprinkle more on the shrimp before serving. "Old Bay" is good for other meats too.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Search this forum for Waterwolf's Shrimp Cocktail.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Old Bay rocks - makes great fried chicken also. Must have for shrimp, crawfish etc


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

BuddyW said:


> Old Bay rocks - makes great fried chicken also. Must have for shrimp, crawfish etc


Its good on everything, i put it in salads. I've even put it on watermelon before. ha

I'm hungry for shrimp now.


----------

